# How to Socialise a Reactive Dog



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Roxy (GSD) is very reactive around other dogs. She acts completely OTT whioch can then cause the other dog to act either defensively or aggressively towards her.

I don't believe in most cases, she would be aggressive to the other dog wonce they had met but how can I gauge this? She met my sisters 10mth old Lab at Xmas & after the intial OTT behaviour they got on brilliantly. With other non-reactive dogs she has met she has been fine with but ..... I am still worried about how she can turn quite quickly although this has only been a couple of times & it was more noise than actual bites.

I am taking her to a park on Sunday where there will be alot of other dogs, we don't usually meet any on our walks which isn't helping her so I need to take the plunge. 

What I want to know is how close do I let her get? Should I let her get right up close? I don;t want to keep denying her access to other dogs as it will make her worse but then I am concerned about how other dog owner will react if she does snap or kick off when/if their dogs approach.

I don't want to be complacent about her behaviour but then again I don't want to be too nervous & expect her to behave perfectly before she is allowed any interaction.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

watching with interest


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> watching with interest


LOL, this is in preparation for taking her to the Gogs on Sunday!! I want her to enjoy herself & interact with other dogs (not sure if it will be this time) but am just so worried in case she does get aggressive when they get near, especially as she is a big dog.

I don;t want to keep limiting her access to other dogs but at the same time I am aware that she may be a bit much for some dogs & their owners.

I also think that off lead dogs that are not responsive to their owners are a fact of life & as much as they may make her feel freaked out they will always be around & I need to deal with this.

I think if she were off lead she would be much better but then her recalll would be 0% non existant if other dogs were around  so I don't think this is an option at the moment.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

A very quick meet and greet on lead to start with, I would say, just a few seconds, then walk off. Bring her back for a second go round and see how she behaves. You won't know until you try.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> A very quick meet and greet on lead to start with, I would say, just a few seconds, then walk off. Bring her back for a second go round and see how she behaves. You won't know until you try.


I know, I think sometimes it's so easy just to stick to our usual walks but I know this really isn't helping her issues.

Well, Sunday it is then!!!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> What I want to know is how close do I let her get? Should I let her get right up close? I don;t want to keep denying her access to other dogs as it will make her worse but then I am concerned about how other dog owner will react if she does snap or kick off when/if their dogs approach


You don't want your girl frightened and over-whelmed do you?

So there's no answer, but to watch her body language and play it by ear. If she meets some handsome dog she wants to flirt with, then very good 

There's nothing to gain by planning set distances. If you do meet sensible dog owner with non-reactive dog who's motivated to help, then walking along quietly in same direction and letting things settled does seem to relax situations.

I'm not very keen on staying stationary too long, as that's when other dogs shows up, or play focusses on resources causing a bone (bad pun sorry!) of contention.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Its not advisable to "take the plunge". It is important that dogs are kept below threshold. That may mean working on proximity or indeed keeping the numbers or types of dogs to a level she can cope with.

You can't expect her to be able to focus and keep her arousal under control going from zero dogs to lots and lots.

I don't believe that you should keep her away from other dogs either. Be selective to whom she is introduced though, and only one at a time.

Approach a dog but require calm behavours from her for progress, literally one step at a time 

If you are worried about her 'kicking off' then this may not be the place for her yet.
It is likely that her arousal levels escalate too fast hence things getting more serious.

It may appear that she is quiet when surrounded by lots of dogs but this may be that she has been flooded and is overwhelmed.

Introducing her dogs under strict and close supervision may be helpful but the types of dogs should be chosen carefully.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

In some ways I am going to be over whelming her (which is a worry) as we rarely meet dogs on our walks so this will be very different for her (I have been before with my other dog) but we are so restricted where we currently walk.

I am new to the area so don't know many people & those I do know (unfortunately) have reactive dogs.

I used to take her back to the rescue centre & walk around when they were excercising the other dogs which she did actually do quite well in those surroundings & we got to the stage with a couple of dog where we could approach them. But it was quite a way to drive every weekend & a few weeks in a row they had quite reactive dogs in which I was then concerned may make her worse.

In some ways I feel that by being too selective we are not making any progress. We do attend special needs classes every other Saturday run by a qualified behaviourist but I don't think this is enough, & I think the more I am not mixing with other people & their dogs outside the more I am getting nervous about doing this & therefore it may turn in to my problem!!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Will you be going to somewhere with good open spaces, preferably grass fields?


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

There's no real easy answer to this. You need to find confident doggy friends and introduce her slowly but often. One dog at a time- a short play session, lots of positive association, some games and a walk along side the other dog- then gradually build it up. Obviously, if you don't know anyone, this can be hard and it means you are going to have to find people that don't mind you using their dogs.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

I have worked on dog-dog friendliness with my boy for six years and I am still selective about who gets to greet him.

He is pretty much bomb-proof with other dogs while out and about, on and off leash and that has taken us years of work. But I would never put him in a position that he would find unpleasant where i can.

If he does have a particularly unpleasant experience with another dog, most likely because I have messed up  , then I make sure he has at least three or four nice meet n greets with carefully selected dogs.

Any time we work on behaviour modification we start with the easiest scenario. This means having her interact with dogs at a distance and with dogs of personality that she can cope.

As she gets better you can up the ante but it is our responsibility to protect our dogs from unpleasant things, particularly if overwhelming her will set her back.

Working with reactivity and other emotional issues takes time and works must be gradual and most importantly at the dog's pace. Nobody, other than her, can say whether and when she is ready.

If you are taking to such a place, keep your distance. Do tons and tons of calming work with her so that her arousal level is maintained. Some tips in here: Taking Calm on the Road | Pet Central&#039;s Pawsitive Dawgs Blog!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

*


RobD-BCactive said:



Will you be going to somewhere with good open spaces, preferably grass fields?

Click to expand...

*If its the Gog Magog hills near Cambridge there is plenty of room. Several very large open grassland areas (as far as I can remember).


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, it is Gog Magog hills, there is quite alot of open spaces & we will have our car to go back to should things get OTT. She can go back to the car, calm down the try again as we have done when walking round Downham Market (as she had started growling at people on walks). This has worked well & she has been fine with people in general, we just need to work on those that approach us directly.

I don't think with Roxy it is fear with other dogs, it is just pure excitement. I have learnt with her that she is more comfortable at home but when she has been able to mix with other dogs freely she is actually fine. The problem starts with her seeing another do & not being able to meet them which she will have to get used to as in some situations she will not be able to.

Her & Toby get on brilliantly, they did from the start. She got on really well with my sisters dog & the dogs at the rescue centre she was allowed off lead with so I do think it is pure excitement when she sees the other dog although I do realise that this can quickly turn in some cases


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I agree with newfiesmum. On 'Its Me Or The Dog' Victoria Stilwell deals with loads of reactive dogs and she literally gives them about three seconds to say hello and then off they go before they get chance to make their mind up about whether or not they like this other dog.

When I was walking to uni the other week I saw a dog like a goldendoodle with its owner and had just passed an elderly labrador. Goldendoodle went trotting up, it was textbook greeting waggy tails sniffy noises then BOOM one of them went for the other and a full fight began. They had been fine for something like 7-8 seconds but one of them had obviously had enough time to decide I don't like you kind of a thing. Victoria Stillwell etc build up the time but just give enough time to do quick sniff and off we go kind of a thing.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies - that's how I was sort of hoping to deal with things; keep moving , if things get OTT back in the car, if things go great then a few seconds meet & greet then off again.

The problem with Roxy is although she isn't directly aggressive her OTT behaviour seems to piss off other dogs who are normally ok. 

I think the problem at the moment is my apprehension coupled with her behaviour, we need to take the plunge but also be mindful of what is too much stimulation.

Sometimes it seems like we are on a never ending road of behaviour modification & I'm not sure that I am the most competent owner for her


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Thanks for all the replies - that's how I was sort of hoping to deal with things; keep moving , if things get OTT back in the car, if things go great then a few seconds meet & greet then off again.
> 
> The problem with Roxy is although she isn't directly aggressive her OTT behaviour seems to piss off other dogs who are normally ok.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry massively about getting it wrong and over stimulating her. Until you do you just aren't going to know what is too much for her like you said. Are there any kinds of dogs in particular you are going to try her with, as in her sized dogs or smaller ones etc? Hope you can continue to move forward nicely.

On a lower level, sometimes Rupert gets into the habit of desperately trying to greet a dog or a few dogs for a few days if he sees one who particularly floats his boat. When he's like that I see another dog in the distance or one of the aggressive ones and my stomach just goes 'oh nooooooooo not today ' and I think he is distinctly worse for me thinking like that, but what can you do..! Sub conscious half of it isn't it..!

Think I saw you say she is muzzled, so she can't bite, and I'm guessing you wont have her offlead so its not like she can actually hurt any other dogs. All she's got left is a bit of body language and noise, naturally she'll probably embarrass you but there isn't a day goes by I don't get embarrassed by our two


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Sometimes it seems like we are on a never ending road of behaviour modification & I'm not sure that I am the most competent owner for her


You may or may not be the most competent owner for her, but you are the RIGHT owner. You love her, you are doing your very best for her, you are determined to give her the best life you can whatever it takes. How much you care shines through all of your posts. It may not take so long with someone with more experience but they couldn't do it better, you will make sure of that x


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Thanks for all the replies - that's how I was sort of hoping to deal with things; keep moving , if things get OTT back in the car, if things go great then a few seconds meet & greet then off again.
> 
> The problem with Roxy is although she isn't directly aggressive her OTT behaviour seems to piss off other dogs who are normally ok.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely the right owner doing your very best for Roxy  Training never ends - it is a life long endeavour.

The most important thing is to keep a record of your work so you can track your progress and see if there is improvement or not.
Plus having support and that's what we are here for


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Didn't see the bit about you worrying you arent competent enough. Don't be daft, lots of folk are like me and don't have an ounce of patience let alone the amount you have had with Roxy so far! You're very determined and have a lot of willpower to have gotten this far I dare say a lot of people wouldn't, me for one! 

I think it's really hard to feel right for a dog who is like Roxy and has her issues here and there. They haven't been put there by you and have probably been conditioned by someone else but it doesn't make you not right for her you're just on the slow process of conditioning her to your requirements and she will become more and more right for you as time goes on hopefully. I was really impressed how you dealt with her hassling Toby no idea what I would have done in your shoes there..!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Be interested to know how you get on as Flynn is exactly the same and it worries me that he'll get in a fight because of his reactions.

I have stared letting him see dogs at a distance and walking behind them, gives him time to smell where they've just been too - that's in the street though where we're not likly to encounter an off lead dog. He did meet one by accident the other day, it came round the corner as we were walking round, it was on lead but Flynn went off, all growly and jumpy - I should have known as he was sniffing the air before it appeared.
Flynn is far better with distance and building up, getting too close is too soon at the mo.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind words. Since we got Roxy I have started to worry so much about both dogs & what I am doing wrong - I think I have developed a problem!

My OH has been great lately & now his ankle is getting better he can do more with the dogs which really helps me out.

Will let you know how we get on after Sunday ....


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Thanks for all your kind words. *Since we got Roxy I have started to worry so much about both dogs & what I am doing wrong - I think I have developed a problem!*My OH has been great lately & now his ankle is getting better he can do more with the dogs which really helps me out.
> 
> Will let you know how we get on after Sunday ....


Hi Cleo38, sorry i have not been in touch but things have been mad at mine recently, as you well know i have the same probs with Alfie, i can certainly relate to your above comment (bold) some days i just put my head in my hands and could cry for england, as someone else posted, training is for life, we seem to go so far then its back to basic's and start again, Alfie still has a very wide thresh-hold but we will get there, he may not meet and greet but, he knows other dogs are there and for now i am happy with that, i know were you live is not ideal for Roxy to encounter dogs on a daily basis, but with the nights getting lighter you may get to see more, and lets face it we are not alone with these predicaments: Roxey is a great dog (and toby) and you are a great dedicated owner, chin up and forward, will contact you soon for another meet, maybe meet at the beech with roxy and toby (not alfie) i will take toby again:001_smile:

sue x


----------



## CarrieH (Mar 25, 2011)

I think often it's the good owners who are the ones to question whether they're the right owner for their dog. Worrying too much about getting it right. There's many, many times I've thought I'm the wrong owner for Dory, still stuck with her and all her issues though.
Dory is great now, but has in the past been very fear aggressive, particularly if other dogs go near her stump (tripod). When we first moved to the Island we started walking with work colleagues and their dogs. The initial intros to any new dogs in the group are to just start walking rather than letting the dogs try to sniff one another. It's worked well in each case and half an hour or so into the walk the dogs will be happily sniffing interesting smells together.
I've not had a quick fix with Dory, some of it was deciding which dogs she was most likely to be reactive to and other times it was taking her to the local park in my hometown to sit by the bowling green (quiet area) and letting her watch other dogs from a distance.
Hope all goes well for you on Sunday.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

I think Roxy's a lucky dog, whilst you are careful, you are also trying to embrace positive change by testing her a bit more with challenges.

What's hard after seeing day after day, all these unsociable dog threads, which means the dogs & owners are less happy than they could be, is how complacent most puppy owners are.

They're treating them like lawn mowers, get them out on a fine day when the grass is dry and rush around the park so the jobs done.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thought I'd post of how we got on today. It was more fantastic work from my OH than me. Roxy acted pretty much as expected when we arrived, kicked off when she got out of the car so went straight back in again until she calmed down 

We then walked out of the car park & across the field where she could see lots of other dogs offlead in the next field. She was so good, we moved closer to the dogs & every time she started to whine/whimper/bark we moved away again.

We then saw newfiesmum turn up with her two gorgeous boys (you can't miss them tbh!) & made our way to meet her. Roxy started to kick off again so we went off on our own to a quite corner of the car park. 

I then had the easy job of just taking Toby to play with Ferdie & Joshua. My OH took Roxy back up to the field to dog watch & walk past. He was really pleased with her, she did react at times but he noticed that she calmed down quicker than previously. She did come right up to the fence at one point which was massive progress.

Am so pleased that things went well & am going to take her there as often as I can. It's a bit of a way to go but it is ideal in the fact there are lots of dogs, people, joggers close by but the space means that they needn't always be in such close proximity that it causes her stress.

We have a long way to go but even one good day such as this makes alot of difference


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Well done sounds like a good day! Nice Toby got a play in too with Ferdie and Joshua bet he loved that :thumbup:


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> We then walked out of the car park & across the field where she could see lots of other dogs offlead in the next field. She was so good, we moved closer to the dogs & every time she started to whine/whimper/bark we moved away again


OK, so were you able to keep her at a lower stress level, so you could do the positive associaton with a nice reward, or was it only practical to see them and have nothing bad happen?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

RobD-BCactive said:


> OK, so were you able to keep her at a lower stress level, so you could do the positive associaton with a nice reward, or was it only practical to see them and have nothing bad happen?


It was mainly her seeing other dogs & getting rewards when she was calm. The field we were next to contained an area where dogs are offlead so they were all running around having a great time. I didn't think it was fair to them to take Roxy in there in case one of them ran up to her & caused her stress & got a fright when she acted in her usual OTT way.

There is a walk around the fields for dogs on leads but some of the walk ways are narrow (ish) so didn't want to put other people & their dogs at risk of her lunging at them, the walk is something I hope to build up to when I feel she can be more calm & is able to focus on me rather than just OTT because of a dog nearby.

I have some time off over Easter so am thinking of maybe going every day with her. we were there for approx 1 hr today which I thought was enough, She was stressed to a certain degree but it didn't have lasting effects as previous encounters have down. She does appear to be able to calm herself much more than when we first got her.

I just hope I am getting the balance of trying new situations against pushing ahead & not recognising her stress levels


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> There is a walk around the fields for dogs on leads but some of the walk ways are narrow (ish) so didn't want to put other people & their dogs at risk of her lunging at them, the walk is something I hope to build up to when I feel she can be more calm & is able to focus on me rather than just OTT because of a dog nearby


Very wise, sounds great. It is so much harder on a path meeting random people with random dogs, or actually likely selected less sociable group, as the on-leash ones may be are there because they can't go in the field with the off leash group you saw.

I found dog walking so much harder dealing with this issue, when I am used to a fairly confident sociable dog.


----------



## CarrieH (Mar 25, 2011)

So glad to hear that your day went well. I think when you're dealing with a reactive dog you often don't notice the small differences as things improve, so at times it can seem disheartening. Always good to have a positive day 
Dory has been a huge learning curve for me and there have been times I've thought I'd never achieve anything with her. Never thought I'd have her offlead on every walk and playing happily with 99% of all the dogs she meets. Keep doing what you're doing, sounds like it's working


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for everyones comments, I was feeling a bit down about things but knew this was normal. I really do think that we can progress, she may never be completely calm & confident around other dogs but she may make improvements I think I just have to accept this is something that will take time & not worry when results aren't immediately obvious.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Awwww i am jealous i wasnt around to come and say HI  Glad it went well. xx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh well done, thats much better news.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

So happy for you that you all had a good day....and it ended up as 'one step forward' and thats a good place to be at the end of a day x


----------

